# Frontyard Finally Set Up!



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Wahoo!

Grim Reaper (I got his head at Shopper's Drug Mart for $15, then used an upside down round laundry hamper for his body, big hands from Party Packagers, and black fabric, plus wire and twist ties---total cost was likely under $25):










Mr. Corpsey Head in his pot of skulls:









Mr. Gooey Mouth in his pot of skulls:









Cemetery:









Cemetery closeup to the left:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Cemetery closeup to the middle:









Cemetery closeup to the right:









I need to do some more lighting, and the cobwebs, but it's super windy out so cobwebs are a no right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice. Mr. Corpsey Head is hysterical.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you!

I was a bit disappointed that I didn't get nearly half of what I wanted to get done. But I felt better after a large group of elementary kids walked by and all I heard was "Cool!" "Wicked!" "That's Awesome!" and girls shrieking and laughing, and running when Grim started blowing their way.

Bonus is Mr. Gooey Mouth keeps turning to face our psycho neighbours' house next door.  I keep turning him back to face forward, but he keeps turning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe he's trying to tell them something:devil:

We live for the kids' reaction, too. If they say it's cool (and shriek as well), then it's COOL!

P.S. Congrats on the posting milestone. It's been duly noted in the PW thread.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks great, Aelwyn! Love corpsey head and gooey mouth!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks really good - I love the reaper. :laugheton:


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

you shop at michael's and canadian tire? hehe i recognize some of your props


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup! The one gravestone with 4 "pillars" are from Crappy Tire---on sale for $14.99, as opposed to $29.99! And the Raven pillar has a twin....just needs to be finished being painted (was going to make columns for them, but just ran out of time and funds).


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job! I really like the grim reaper and it is fraction of the cost of what you would pay at party city for a big one. I'm all about saving the cha ching also.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like mr. gooeymouth! :#


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks great so far Aelwyn! Hey where's Mr. Lumpy Head? He still being painted?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! Mr. gooeymouth is terrific and I really like how you used the diff. elements to put together the reaper. He'll freak the kids out for sure.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Nice Job! I really like the grim reaper and it is fraction of the cost of what you would pay at party city for a big one. I'm all about saving the cha ching also.


Indeed! He was totally a last minute throw-together. I'd wanted to make that skull into a Grim Reaper, but couldn't figure out how. Then I remembered someone on here used a round laundry basket for a body frame, realized I had one, and voila! The fabric I had gotten for $1 a yard at Fabricland.  Some wire, hands I got for $4 on sale at Party Packagers, and safety pins, and I was set. 

So yeah, much cheaper (and way bigger) than the Grims I'd seen on sale.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Looks great so far Aelwyn! Hey where's Mr. Lumpy Head? He still being painted?


Mr. Gooey Mouth is Mr. Lumpy Head. He got a new name.  I need to make a new Mr. Lumpy Head.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That looks really great!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good there girlie..


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice set up.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The reaper looks great in the tree!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Grim reaper turned out great. Nice yard presence and perfect for the tree. I really like Mr. Gooey.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

He keeps turning to the psycho neighbor...he might be warning you about something. LOL!

Looks great!


----------

